# Pankration or Hapkido.



## tomtomson37 (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello. As the title says I would like to know which sport is best for me. I am 37 years old and back in my school days I learned judo for some time. Now several years (and 20 kilos or 45 lbs above my weight) later, I want to start a sport that, including my diet, will help me build my body, learning something new at the same time. I loved judo but now I would like something that will also include boxing and kicking. Which do you think is best for me and is there an age limit? Because when I asked at a Pankration school near my house they told me that they accept adults only if they did Pankration from kids eventhough I told them I just want to train not be a professional athlete. Thank you.


----------



## Mephisto (Aug 10, 2015)

If you want something that includes boxing and kicking, why not just box? Sounds like pankration isn't an option for you, if you've already inquired and they claimed they won't teach you. Unless there's another pankration place by you? Hapkido is gonna have an emphasis on high and flashy kicks, not ideal for an overweight guy in his late 30s, but you can do anything you put your mind to. Boxing is really a good bet, the classes and training is grueling and you will certainly lose weight. I've trained in quite a few systems and boxing is by far the toughest.


----------



## tomtomson37 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you very much for your answer. Yes, you're right I can't do fly kicks anymore. So after talking with you and other guys from other forums, I will visit the gyms in my town and watch a class and then decide. I won't need this thread anymore so if an administrator wants can delete it.


----------



## WaterGal (Aug 11, 2015)

I have to disagree with Mephisto about Hapkido.  Hapkido is mostly grappling with some striking. Some places may teach flashy kicks in their HKD program, but in my experience, the striking is focused more on practical things like knees, elbows, punches, and mid-level kicks.


----------



## Dinkydoo (Aug 12, 2015)

I'd also elabroate on what Mephisto has said about boxing and apply it to all combat sports - they're all going to involve some pretty rigorous cardio. Most styles will involve some kind of fitness and conditioning however this will likely be tougher at clubs where some of the emphasis is on getting guys ready to get in the ring.

Muay Thai sounds like it would be a good option for you; competition level fitness, boxing, elbows, knees, sweeps and kicking (mostly non-flashy types)


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 16, 2015)

Dinkydoo said:


> I'd also elabroate on what Mephisto has said about boxing and apply it to all combat sports - they're all going to involve some pretty rigorous cardio. Most styles will involve some kind of fitness and conditioning however this will likely be tougher at clubs where some of the emphasis is on getting guys ready to get in the ring.
> 
> Muay Thai sounds like it would be a good option for you; competition level fitness, boxing, elbows, knees, sweeps and kicking (mostly non-flashy types)



Agreed, kicks can be low too, to the thigh. I can't do head kicks anymore but low kicks have the advantage of being less easily 'caught'.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I missed this thread before.  Mephisto may know of some Hapkido school or schools that emphasize flashy high kicks.  In the Hapkido I learned, we learned some flashy kicks at higher dan belts, and some head kicks from the beginning.  They can be effective, and they are good cardio.  But we tended to apply them a little differently.  A face kick might be a feint for a head hook kick.  A heel down kick would most likely be used when we have put an opponent on the ground to prevent him from getting up.  That said, I did see a mid-east TKD tournament some 20 years ago, where a Korean devastated a mid-eastern opponent with several heel down kicks to the clavicles.  I guess no opponents he ever had ever used that on him, and he just couldn't figure out how to defend it in time.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Aug 21, 2015)

Tez3 said:


> Agreed, kicks can be low too, to the thigh. I can't do head kicks anymore but low kicks have the advantage of being less easily 'caught'.


 
Yep, inside the thigh, outside the thigh, to the in or out sides of the knee, or on the kneecap, the shin, and the ankle.  A kick behind the knee leaving the foot in place as you put you opponent on his knee not only puts him painfully to the ground, but will probably hyperextend the knee.  As mentioned, low kicks can be harder to defend as they are low, and usually are delivered faster.

My GM always told me all GM preferred low kicks.  Of course, by the time you become a GM, you may be in Tez3's state anyway.  

One more thing, I was in my 40s when I started Hapkido.  I don't know if I ever stopped hurting, given I was always pushing my stretch.


----------



## Hanzou (Aug 21, 2015)

Um, why not just practice Brazilian Jiujitsu? There isn't one near your house?

Your Judo background would compliment your Bjj very well (Bjj comes from Judo), and Bjj is a hell of a lot easier on your body than Judo, and those other two arts you were talking about.

Also many Bjj schools offer MMA or kickboxing programs.


----------



## SamuraiMaster (Oct 17, 2015)

At 37, you can try what you want. Your probably a bit stiff thats all, unless you've been a heavy lifter or working down mines or something. Take cod liver oil tablets and get a monthly massage to help ease you in.


----------

